# Need kittens to adopt



## Imran1.289 (Apr 9, 2016)

I have been looking for places to buy-adopt 1-6 week old kittens and would apreciate if you could give me some feedback


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You aren't going to get a kitten that young from anyone reputable especially the breeds you mention in your poll. Do you really mean you want a kitten between one and six weeks of age? Or is it a typing error and you mean sixteen weeks?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

You need to clarify the age...also, why would a breeder have pedigree kittens for you to ''adopt'' rather than buy?


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

If you want to adopt a kitten contact your local rescue centre, there are so many unwanted kittens that need a home rather than buying a pedigree cat.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Perhaps the OP meant buy one 6 week old kitten, still won't find one but but better than a kitten between 1 and 6 weeks old.


----------



## Serenity123 (May 24, 2016)

I hope the 1-6 week old kittens is a typo, no decent breeder will give a kitten before 8 weeks and preferably 13 weeks..


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

OP clearly not going to resurface now after two months...maybe he was talking about putting a deposit on a kitten? Who knows... I guess we never shall.


----------

